

Sprint To Buy $20 Billion Worth Of iPhones - AsifRahman
http://thetechjournal.com/electronics/iphone/sprint-to-buy-20-billion-worth-of-iphones.xhtml

======
AsifRahman
Sprint has agreed to buy 30.5 million iPhones over the next four years from
Apple for an average price of $655

~~~
nextparadigms
Does this give them an exclusive deal? And for how long? I can't imagine they
would do this only for a 3 month exclusivity.

